
Ask HN: Is redux-little-router the best router option to use with redux? - johnmw
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m comfortable with basic Javascript but I am new to the larger npm ecosystem. I have been suffering &#x27;Javascript fatigue&#x27; working out what libraries and technologies to use.<p>In the end I chose the React path.<p>I found &#x27;create-react-app&#x27; a great way to get started that initially hides much of the tooling complexity from you. [1]<p>I found &#x27;redux&#x27; a fantastic way to manage state. [2]<p>But things became less clear when it came to routing. The first options I could see were:<p>1. Roll your own. However routing is such a common requirement I&#x27;d much rather find a library than reinvent the wheel and deal with things like cross browser issues myself.<p>2. Use react-router [3]. This appears to be the standard React routing solution and I was going to use this initially.<p>But then I saw the negative reaction to react-router version 4. It seems there is still quite a bit of churn going on with this library.<p>Secondly I saw a post [4] that react-router is not the best solution if you use redux and that a more suitable library exists called react-little-router [5].<p>The argument is pretty convincing and it seems react-little-router is the way to go? But it is a lot less popular.<p>I&#x27;m hoping some of those who are more experienced in React and Redux than me will weigh in with some thoughts and advice.<p>Thanks in advance.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;facebookincubator&#x2F;create-react-app<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;redux.js.org&#x2F;<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ReactTraining&#x2F;react-router<p>[4] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;formidable.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2016&#x2F;07&#x2F;11&#x2F;let-the-url-do-the-talking-part-1-the-pain-of-react-router-in-redux&#x2F;<p>[5] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;FormidableLabs&#x2F;redux-little-router
======
acemarke
React-Router is certainly the most widely used option, and the v4 "just
components" API _may_ make it work nicer with Redux. Dan Abramov certainly
seems to like the direction the API is taking.

That said, there's definitely other options. I keep a list of Redux-related
addons and utilities, and have a page listing Redux+routing libs:
[https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links/blob/ma...](https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links/blob/master/routing.md) .

I've never actually done any client-side routing in my own apps, so that's
just a list of stuff I've found and categorized, but hopefully it's useful for
you.

You may also be interested in my list of links to high-quality tutorials and
articles on React, Redux, and related topics, at
[https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links) . Tons of useful info
linked from there.

